# ITV on vehicles + Importing Car



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Am I correct in saying the ITV lasts for a period of 2 years in Spain? Is there a check list (in English ) of what the testers are looking for ?

Secondly there are always a few Spanish registered cars in UK on eBay for sale. If I were to buy one what paperwork should I be looking for to get the car back to spain and registered in my name (once we have an address of course). 

Second hand cars are just ridiculously expensive in Spain, why? Most of them have the appearance of having competed in a demolition derby, with dents, dents and scratches.

That's all my Q's for this evening.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

A new car has an ITV at 4 years, 6,8,10, 11,12 and yearly thereafter BUT 
A mixed use like a Berlingo is 3 years, 5,7,9, 10, and six monthly thereafter 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Buying from an individual on something like Ebay would be quite a risk (IMHO). You have to be extremely careful of any outstanding debts (finance, fines etc.) on the vehicle as these become your problem when you buy it.

If you buy through a reputable company, then they should have done all the necessary checks etc. and you should be OK.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> A new car has an ITV at 4 years, 6,8,10, 11,12 and yearly thereafter BUT
> A mixed use like a Berlingo is 3 years, 5,7,9, 10, and six monthly thereafter
> ...


What's a mixed?






snikpoh said:


> Buying from an individual on something like Ebay would be quite a risk (IMHO). You have to be extremely careful of any outstanding debts (finance, fines etc.) on the vehicle as these become your problem when you buy it.
> 
> If you buy through a reputable company, then they should have done all the necessary checks etc. and you should be OK.



See what you are saying, I'm looking at something 10 years old, or thereabouts. I was hoping in that time finance would be cleared. Maybe not of course.

Why are second hand cars so expensive in Spain... Especially given the new prices

Pedro


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

piersuk said:


> What's a mixed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mixed - mixed use.

People can raise a loan against any vehicle of any age - just be careful.

Second hand cars are so expensive because, as I see it, of two main reasons; (1) there is no salt on the roads so they don't rot like in UK and (2) Spanish people don't tend to sell vehicles so often so there is a somewhat limited volume compared to UK. This is mainly because of the ITP which can be high.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

I see. May just just as well end up buying a new Fiesta or Note for he money you'll en up paying on a second hand car. This really is a great forum.... Sensible and practical answers without sarcasm which so very often happens elsewhere. Thanks


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

left hand drive spain in Cars, Motorcycles and Vehicles | eBay

52 lhd Spanish cars on E Bay UK.

Don't give up on the importing idea. I bought a UK reg lhd convertible in UK a year ago for a good price (by Spanish standards) and now, after all the importation and registration etc, I have a car which is worth about double what I paid.
Typical cars in Spain might not rust, as mentioned, but they also are unlikely to have any service history and little maintenance done. The bodywork will be covered in bashes and scrapes. Also plastics and rubber and indeed, the paintwork itself, can often be trashed by the sun.

Regarding the ITV, it is a much easier test for a car to pass than the MOT. Many things covered by the MOT are not in the ITV. From what I have seen, most of the testers' attention seems to focus on the suspension. As long as the car is not visibly modified, then it is quite straight forward.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

el romeral said:


> left hand drive spain in Cars, Motorcycles and Vehicles | eBay
> 
> 52 lhd Spanish cars on E Bay UK.
> 
> ...



Never thought of doing it that way round... If I may ask what are the costs of importation and registration and do they need an ITV straight away?

Pedro


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We changed our "Mixed" car a, Renault estate to a tourismo, cost about 80 €uros, but you go back to a 12 month test.

When purchasing the same car new, the purchase price was 1600 € cheaper if it is classed as "Mixed" rather than tourismo.

However we live in the Canary Islands, purchase tax is different here compared with the Iberian part of Spain.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

piersuk said:


> Never thought of doing it that way round... If I may ask what are the costs of importation and registration and do they need an ITV straight away?
> 
> Pedro


The total costs vary considerably based on age, value when new and CO2 emmisions. There are tables containing car values and then a sliding % is applied to these based on age. 
My Porsche was over 12 years old (15 actually) so it had the lowest % applied against its 40000 new value from the tables. In my case it was 10%. The CO2 was in the highest category and Andalucia has its own extra high factor for such vehicles, so I paid 16,75% of 10% of 40000€ = 678€. Other areas of Spain use 14,7% as the highest CO2 factor.
With all other costs - first ITV 150€, plates 35€, trafico 60€?, cert of conformity 100€ (for many cars I think this is free?) and someone to help with paperwork 150€.

I had the car in Spain for nearly a year before I got the ITV done - it is up to you. I just used it sparingly and kept my passport handy. The MOT was still valid from the UK and I had Spanish insurance on it.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for that very useful. Around €400 to covert the LHD to Spanish plates, could work out very well and are a for a cheap car.. Even a bit of a business there id you can be fussed with it. Certainly cheap enough to leave parked up at the airport in between extended trips.

On a side issue can you have three named drivers + policyholder on a Spanish vehicle insurance?

I promise to FAQ this lot at some point.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

el romeral said:


> The total costs vary considerably based on age, value when new and CO2 emmisions. There are tables containing car values and then a sliding % is applied to these based on age.
> My Porsche was over 12 years old (15 actually) so it had the lowest % applied against its 40000 new value from the tables. In my case it was 10%. The CO2 was in the highest category and Andalucia has its own extra high factor for such vehicles, so I paid 16,75% of 10% of 40000€ = 678€. Other areas of Spain use 14,7% as the highest CO2 factor.
> With all other costs - first ITV 150€, plates 35€, trafico 60€?, cert of conformity 100€ (for many cars I think this is free?) and someone to help with paperwork 150€.
> 
> I had the car in Spain for nearly a year before I got the ITV done - it is up to you. I just used it sparingly and kept my passport handy. The MOT was still valid from the UK and I had Spanish insurance on it.



What about the cost of changing the headlights and possibly the rear fog lights and reversing lights - can be expensive.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> What about the cost of changing the headlights and possibly the rear fog lights and reversing lights - can be expensive.


It can indeed. Some cars have a simple switch to flick the beam and already have two on the back. When I first came I imported a car and the main dealer said the only way is to replace costing several hundred. I found an auto electrician that dismantled the lights and turned things round inside and wired in a second rear light and charged me 100 euro so there are work arounds!

Other option to consider if you must replace is to look on scrap yards for your model already in LHD


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Confused... If it's a LHD then surely the lights, unless they have been changed for the UK market will be pointing in the correct direction.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

piersuk said:


> Confused... If it's a LHD then surely the lights, unless they have been changed for the UK market will be pointing in the correct direction.


... and that's the point. If you buy a car in UK (LHD or RHD) which is on UK plates then, by law, that vehicle should have lights that conform to UK law. These will need to be changed for Spain.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Doha  

I blame it on my back meds for being stupid


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> It can indeed. Some cars have a simple switch to flick the beam and already have two on the back. When I first came I imported a car and the main dealer said the only way is to replace costing several hundred. I found an auto electrician that dismantled the lights and turned things round inside and wired in a second rear light and charged me 100 euro so there are work arounds!
> 
> Other option to consider if you must replace is to look on scrap yards for your model already in LHD


Yes, this was the case with the xenon lights on my car. Moving a small lever changed the beam pattern to lhd. It has two reversing lights fitted, in addition, two rear foglights were fitted but only one was wired up. A quick google search told me that all I had to do was connect a small wire spur to get both working. So total cost for me zero.


----------

